# New motivation to crunch



## PaulieG (Jun 30, 2009)

Not that I need any more motivation to crunch, but I just found out that my father in law has pancreatic cancer, and they don't know how bad it is.  My rigs will be down for about 5 days while I'm on vacation, but when I come back, I'll be crunching harder than ever, and adding at least one more rig.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jesus, thats such awful news to be dealt. Sorry man


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that..
F@H is the primary reason my HD4850 is being tortured to death... (6+months at 750Mhz)... a small price to pay to help those with disease...  Don't let the thought of him having cancer deter you from having fun on your vacation though... he wouldn't want you to do that... have fun man, and when you get back... put the pedal to the floor!


----------



## RevengE (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that paulie. My uncle died from that not too long ago it's tough. I hope your wife and you stay strong.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn Paul thats not good I hope he gets through it man! I'm crunching as fast as this computer can.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn Paulie, that sucks.  I'll get started tonight with my i7.  

Do I need to overclock it to do more?  I'm at 3.2 daily but I'll run it at 3.9 if it helps.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 30, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Damn Paulie, that sucks.  I'll get started tonight with my i7.
> 
> Do I need to overclock it to do more?  I'm at 3.2 daily but I'll run it at 3.9 if it helps.



My thought is to crunch as high as you can while keeping temps reasonable. I try to stay below 65c, which means 4.0 on water for me.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 30, 2009)

i've got 15 rigs folding man.

8 macs at work, a asus and 3 net books. + 3 machines at my house


----------



## onry (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear paulie  
my father in law just took a turn for the worse with his lung cancer so i too am looking to get more rigs up and crunch harder than ever


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 30, 2009)

My mom just recently died on lungcancer.. sorry to hear about your fathers Paulieg and onry i hope they get well again.. 
I will join to crunch!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

That really sucks Paulieg. I'm trying to turn it up a notch.. Hopefully my Q9550 comes in soon and hungry!


----------



## A novice (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your father-in-law, wishing for a full recovery for him.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish I had the bling for a Dunnington four-way server but, I don't. 

To quote Star Trek: "I'm giving her all she's got!"


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, fellas. It is a good reminder that what we crunch for is REAL and not just a numbers game. What we do here can affect any one of us directly or indirectly at any time. It is good to know that we have a dedicated team here, the best of what TPU has to offer.


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that..  

 My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that....Hope everything turns out ok!!


----------

